# Smack Talk Season Is Officially Open



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim you knew it had to come to this, its do or die time between the Ducks & Beavs, Roses are on the line. I'm sure the Beavs are thinking revenge after the spoiling and hurting the Ducks put on the Beavs last year in your house, but this year its back to Autzen. Going to be one hell of a football game.

May the Best Duck Win!










Should be fun at the Beach this week, hope the others can enjoy our mutual ribbing!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Bring it on!!!!!

*Go Ducks!!!!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope the Ducks play sloppy like they did tonight. Yea, you got the win, but it was UGLY.

At least your cheerleaders (shown below) are standard issue Eugene gals.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I didnt even see you take my picture....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sloppy? Sloppy? Double Overtime victory against one of the Pac10's better teams, that's sloppy? Nah sloppy is losing to Arizona at home! LOL








I will say you're Cheerleaders are, well... different.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

GO Beavs ! !


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well... This is it!...

For the first time in recorded history two Oregon Teams will be playing for a berth in the
*THE BCS NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP - WEST*
*(aka: TheRose Bowl)*

Never before has The Toilet Bowl (aka: The Oergon Civil War Game) meant so much...
Never before have so many Beavers been seen scurrying to the protection of their underwater den...
Never before have so many Ducks been seen checking their tail feathers...

The time is now...
Destiny calls...

_*LET THE TRASH TALK BEGIN!!!*_ [sup]*[/sup]​
Happy Trails,
PDX_Doug

* Just remember to keep it friendly!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> * Just remember to keep it friendly!


Of course, couldn't be a jerk to Jim... he's to nice a of a guy... even if he is a Beaver.

And I couldn't agree more, though I want the Ducks to win you've got to admit its great to have it come down to this. Best of all U$C is not going to be in the Rose Bowl or a BSC Bowl no matter who wins this game.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> * Just remember to keep it friendly!


Of course, couldn't be a jerk to Jim... he's to nice a of a guy... even if he is a Beaver.

And I couldn't agree more, though I want the Ducks to win you've got to admit its great to have it come down to this. Best of all U$C is not going to be in the Rose Bowl or a BSC Bowl no matter who wins this game.
[/quote]

Agreed...It is all in good fun.

I had to sit through a horrible Civil War last year, this year is Oregon State's turn to shine.

...besides, the UofO parties seems a little strange.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Go Broncos!

(My sister lives in Boise.)

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Let's compare..
Oregon Cheerleaders 









Oregon State Cheerleaders









Oops my bad, sorry outfits looked about the same. Then I noticed it was Sean Canfield in his Sports Bra.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, Go Beavers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Let's compare..
> 
> Oops my bad, sorry outfits looked about the same. Then I noticed it was Sean Canfield in his Sports Bra.


Steve...do you REALLY want to start a uniform conversation? UofO is the laughing stock of the entire country when it comes to UGLY uniforms. I think Uncle Phil has lost it on some of the uniforms he pays for.

..and what's up with the number fonts. The "2" looks like a backward 5....

Oh, aren't your colors Green and Yellow? You'd never know it from this uniform, other than the Green in his "Jiminy the Cricket" shoes....HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the feathers on the U of







uniforms. I hear that a feather boa will be included with next year's model.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jealousy man simple jealousy. The Ducks have Uncle Phil & Nike, the Beavs... have Bean Dip & Potato Salad.

Now I'm not a fan of all the Unis, but if the boys that wear them like them that's what matters. At least none of our boys were sporting a Sports Bra... even you have to admit that was hands down the worst uni. The Uniforms are not about us anyway, its about the boys wearing them, I'll admit our generation doesn't get the changes, but then again they are not trying to recruit us either.
























Let's see how many times have the Beavs been on the Cover of SI? I count 1/2 - Civil War with Joey & Ken, the Ducks, 2 1/2. 
How many times has College Game Day been to Reser? Oops was that a pin dropping?









I will say the Beavs picked a very popular color to wear. Sure makes it easy to spot you guys working on the side of the road! LOL


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

May be a bit off topic but while we are at the whole smack talk thing...










Go Tech!!!

-CC


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CC - as one who can't stand OU I couldn't agree more, also looking forward to seeing OSU (the other OSU) beat the Sooners... and well knock the Broncos out of the BSC bowls.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Duck fan converter:

Blink fast.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Needs to spend more time with the converter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Needs to spend more time with the converter.


Nope...that is a typical Duck fan.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dang right he is and darn proud to call him a fan too along with the other Section 8 student fans!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Dang right he is and darn proud to call him a fan too along with the other Section 8 student fans!


...nuff said. Steve is making this easy for me...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

LoL Too funny!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy to help Jim, at least the Ducks get creative with the Duck Outfits, Orange paint just is so 1970s. 


















And least we forget... scoreboard, scoreboard.









Jim while you're heading over to the Coast, my last wish for you is to enjoy following behind...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Just an observation - but what exactly is the guy in the orange ski hat looking at?









-CC


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Just an observation - but what exactly is the guy in the orange ski hat looking at?


LMAO. Well he just realized how bad they got beat at home, by their archrival, thus ending their Rose Bowl dream, I have a feeling somebody made a mess







Then again, the female hunter next to him is looking too, maybe they just realized that it wasn't paint!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim, opening odds changed in a day.

Odds on Sunday were the Ducks by 8 over the Beavs, as of today though its now Ducks by 9 1/2 over the Beavs. I guess Vegas knows something we don't!

In case you missed it, the Beav Boys tried to put together a little video to match the Duck version, I'll let you decide. Pasadena Bound ( I Smell Roast Duck ) or the Ducks I Love My Ducks! (I Smell Roses)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok....you win the You-Tube video's....OSU will win the Civil War.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess Uncle Phil is a big Tron fan....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Duck fans...ya gotta love their ability to just hang out..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


We'll see about that. T minus 24 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Duck fans...ya gotta love their ability to just hang out..


Boy, am I glad I was already done eating dinner when I saw this pic!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Duck fans...ya gotta love their ability to just hang out..


Boy, am I glad I was already done eating dinner when I saw this pic!







.gif[/img]








[/quote]

I'm guessing you've never been to Eugene Oregon.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The OSU cheerleaders on their way to the pre game pep rally in downtown Corvallis.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Beaver fans tailgate party


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

A guy in a bar leans over to the guy next to him and says, "Wanna hear a good Oregon State joke?"

The guy next to him replies, "Well before you tell that joke, you should know something. I'm 6' tall, 200 lbs., and I am an Oregon State grad. The guy sitting next to me is 6' 2" tall, weighs 225, and he's an Oregon State grad. And the fella next to him is 6' 5" tall, weighs 250, and he's an Oregon State grad. Now, you still wanna tell that joke?"

The first guy says, "No, not if I'm gonna have to explain it three times."


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> A guy in a bar leans over to the guy next to him and says, "Wanna hear a good Oregon State joke?"
> 
> The guy next to him replies, "Well before you tell that joke, you should know something. I'm 6' tall, 200 lbs., and I am an Oregon State grad. The guy sitting next to me is 6' 2" tall, weighs 225, and he's an Oregon State grad. And the fella next to him is 6' 5" tall, weighs 250, and he's an Oregon State grad. Now, you still wanna tell that joke?"
> 
> The first guy says, "No, not if I'm gonna have to explain it three times."


Love it!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> The OSU cheerleaders on their way to the pre game pep rally in downtown Corvallis.


My, they are looking especially beautiful this year.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just because we can never forget...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> The OSU cheerleaders on their way to the pre game pep rally in downtown Corvallis.


Oh, now you're in trouble. You do know that Melinda was a Cheerleader at Oregon State...

She might be little, but she is mighty. Might want to sleep with one eye open at the next Rally.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

What ever you do.....DONT COME TO EUGENE TODAY Traffic has been INSANE since 7:00 am!!!!

Oh yeah.....GO DUCKS!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

*What makes you think I would want to come to Eugene on any day?*


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Another Yuck football pillar of society. I bet there would be enough evidence if the big game wasn't happening the next day. He must have been taking anger management lessons from LaGarrette Blount.

...and on Blount. Let's suspend him for the year or until we need him for a Rose Bowl run.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Another Yuck football pillar of society. I bet there would be enough evidence if the big game wasn't happening the next day. He must have been taking anger management lessons from LaGarrette Blount.
> 
> ...and on Blount. Let's suspend him for the year or until we need him for a Rose Bowl run.


Between "Uncle Phil" and Mike's contacts within the Eugene police department (how many DUI's does Mike's son have...3?? 4??) all the player can walk away from charges like this. It now referred to as the "Blount". Used like this.....Ah, he pulled a "Blount" he'll be ok in a few weeks....no real harm done.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Duck fans...ya gotta love their ability to just hang out..


Boy, am I glad I was already done eating dinner when I saw this pic!







.gif[/img]








[/quote]

I'm guessing you've never been to Eugene Oregon.
[/quote]

Good guess!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just as I thought, they got backed into a corner so they played Blount the thug. Chip Kelley would have sold his mother if he thought he could get three yards for her.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations to both the Ducks and the Beavers on what couldn't have been a more perfect game. I know the OSU fans would have preferred a different outcome, but the simple fact is that both teams played an outstanding game, and it was anybodies game right up to the end. No overmatched teams. No blowouts. Just two top level teams, each playing their best. Well done to all!









Now... On to the Rose Bowl!

_*GO DUCKS!*_​
Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well Doug played both sides of the fence very politically correct.







I on the other hand will say way to Go Ducks! Sorry Beavs, Chip and crew did another great job. Holding Jacquizz Rodgers to 64 yards was amazing. Canfield is one hell of a QB, as a Duck I'll say I'm happy that he's a Senior. It really was a great game, we can all question coaching decisions till we're blue in the face, but when Riley went for it on 4th and didn't get it the momentum shifted so far to the Ducks there wasn't any turning back.

We arrived in Eugene around 1PM and had lunch at the Mission Mexican restaurant near campus, busy but wasn't crazy traffic at all. Whole town was getting Ducked out in Green & Yellow, but still something odd on a Thursday afternoon, just not the same as a Saturday game. Atmosphere at the game was a bit subdued as was the Mo Center, being a 6PM kick off and I think the Ducks were cautiously optimistic about winning. For me I spent an hour just watching the diversity of the crowd, civil Ducks & Beavers talking and light jabs at one another. Nothing like seeing Hippies and Business folks talking football. From my past Civil War trips there seemed to be fewer Beavs in the crowd, that or they didn't have a sale on Hunter Orange on Thursday







We had a number of Beavs sitting around us during the game, I don't think they were prepared for how long Autzen gets though one guy did have ear plugs. From the time Blount was put in the game the decibel level ratcheted up several notches in the stadium and never quieted down. The Ducks did learn something from the Beavs 2008 game, keep the Roses in your jacket until the end of the game.

Those still ripping on Blount need to look to the Beavers past before they run off, the Beavs have brought convicted players back to play... now who's talking? The reality here is that until the NCAA takes steps to level the field with players that run into troubles there will always be room for speculation by the fans. None of us know all the details that Chip put Blount through to be able to play, he could have played two games before the Civil War but didn't. Hopefully he's learned his lesson and can contribute on the NFL level and most of all be a good father.

The real sucky part is that the Beavs could end up in the Vegas Bowl and they really belong going to the Holiday or Sun instead.

Jim send my apologies to Melinda, didn't know she was a OSU Cheerleader but of course that was recent photo not when she was cheering









I did get a heck of a laugh from one decked out Duck Fan's car which stated "Baaaaa means No" - now that was funny!

Until 2010 no more Beav Smack talk from me, at this point I want all the PAC 10 teams to go bowling well and win win win!!! GO DUCKS!!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

No Smack Talk....

Let's Go BEAVS!!!!!!


----------

